# Greetings from Perth, Australia :)



## Peridot (Dec 8, 2009)

*waves to everyone...*clears throat... 
Hi My name is Vikki and I am a makeup addict hehe

I found this site by google...lol gotta love google hey?  I love this site, I have been lurking for a little bit   and thought it was time to introduce myself.

I have a Diploma in Makeup Artistry & Technology and have not been in the the industry for a few years, am getting that creative feeling again and am wanting to get back into the industry, maybe start off with weddings and see from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I look forward to meeting you all in here


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra, Vikki!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Vikki!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Vikki! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope to see you around!!


----------



## teaberry (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Vikki.. i'm from perth too!
nice to see you on here.


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey =)


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 10, 2009)

have fun posting!


----------



## n_c (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome! You will find a lot of inspiration here


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Vikki and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 14, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------



## kelyoung (Dec 15, 2009)

G'day


----------

